# tbol help please



## lostweighmuscle (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Guys

This will be my first cycle it will be tbol only, I have 100 tabs 25mg each was gonna run 50mg ed till run out, I have some got some cycle assist and pct xtreme along with some clomid, any tips? I have been working out for over a year, no idea how much muscle I have put on because I lost a LOT of weight but I get complemented on my arms and chest so...doing ok, would appreciate any advice. I am 40 years old

Thanks in advance

No Idea about max bench but normal benchpress sets are

182 x12
176 x12
170 x12

Im 178lbs 5'7''


----------

